# Zatrzymanie podczas wyłączania

## matiit

Niezależnie czy jest to polecenie reboot czy shutdown czy klikne zamknij w kde to sie nie wylacza

zatrzymuje sie przy zdejmowaniu lo

co ciekawe lo się wyłącza poprawnie (poprzez /etc/init.d/net.lo stop)

co jeszcze bardziej ciekawe gdy lo bedzie wylaczone to wylaczanie zatrzymuje sie na zdejmowaniu interfejsu eth0 (ten tez się wyłącza bez problmu ręcznie)

gdy eth0 przed rebootem/wylaczeniuem bedzie zdjety to sie zatrzyma na zdejmowaniu modulow alsy...(jedyne moduly)

Nie wiem co robić 

Pomocy proszę

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Niezależnie czy jest to polecenie reboot czy shutdown czy klikne zamknij w kde to sie nie wylacza
> 
> zatrzymuje sie przy zdejmowaniu lo
> 
> co ciekawe lo się wyłącza poprawnie (poprzez /etc/init.d/net.lo stop)
> ...

 Od kiedy tak masz? Jeśli po jakieś aktualizacji to czy wykonałeś etc-update?

Sprawdzałeś logi (/var/log/*)?

----------

## matiit

mam odkąd mi sie włączac nie chcial (wina readahead-list)

logi:

```
Sep 19 16:04:18 xmat su[2770]: Successful su for root by mat

Sep 19 16:04:18 xmat su[2770]: + pts/0 mat:root

Sep 19 16:04:18 xmat su[2770]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by mat(uid=1000)

Sep 19 16:04:20 xmat shutdown[2777]: shutting down for system reboot

Sep 19 16:04:20 xmat init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Sep 19 16:04:21 xmat syslog-ng[2751]: Termination requested via signal, terminating; 

Sep 19 16:04:21 xmat syslog-ng[2751]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='2.0.5'

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat syslog-ng[2408]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.0.5'

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Linux version 2.6.22-kamikaze9 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.2.0 (Gentoo 4.2.0 p1.4)) #1 SMP Fri Sep 14 22:10:35 UTC 2007

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat 767MB LOWMEM available.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 196592) 0 entries of 256 used

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Zone PFN ranges:

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat DMA             0 ->     4096

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Normal       4096 ->   196592

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat 0:        0 ->   196592

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat On node 0 totalpages: 196592

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Normal zone: 1503 pages used for memmap

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Normal zone: 190993 pages, LIFO batch:31

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat DMI 2.3 present.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Using APIC driver default

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: RSDP 000FA910, 0014 (r0 AMI   )

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: RSDT 2FFF0000, 002C (r1 AMIINT VIA_K7         10 MSFT       97)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: FACP 2FFF0030, 0081 (r1 AMIINT VIA_K7         11 MSFT       97)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: DSDT 2FFF0120, 3252 (r1    VIA    K7VT4     1000 MSFT  100000D)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: FACS 2FFF8000, 0040

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: APIC 2FFF00C0, 0054 (r1 AMIINT VIA_K7          9 MSFT       97)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cec00000)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 195057

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda5

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Initializing CPU#0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Detected 1666.354 MHz processor.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Memory: 774336k/786368k available (2477k kernel code, 11528k reserved, 1186k data, 276k init, 0k highmem)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat virtual kernel memory layout:

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat fixmap  : 0xfffb6000 - 0xfffff000   ( 292 kB)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat vmalloc : 0xf0800000 - 0xfffb4000   ( 247 MB)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xefff0000   ( 767 MB)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat .init : 0xc049b000 - 0xc04e0000   ( 276 kB)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat .data : 0xc036b555 - 0xc0493e9c   (1186 kB)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc036b555   (2477 kB)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3334.78 BogoMIPS (lpj=1667390)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1cbfbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Intel machine check architecture supported.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat CPU0: AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+ stepping 01

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Total of 1 processors activated (3334.78 BogoMIPS).

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Brought up 1 CPUs

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat NET: Registered protocol family 16

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: bus type pci registered

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdae1, last bus=1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: Using configuration type 1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Setting up standard PCI resources

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Force enabled HPET at base address 0xfed00000

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by vt8235 PM

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI quirk: region 0400-040f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat pnp: PnP ACPI init

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat SCSI subsystem initialized

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hpet clockevent registered

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat pnp: 00:05: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat pnp: 00:05: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat IO window: disabled.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat MEM window: dde00000-dfefffff

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PREFETCH window: cdc00000-ddcfffff

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat NET: Registered protocol family 2

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat TCP reno registered

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Machine check exception polling timer started.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat io scheduler noop registered

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat 00:02: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat loop: module loaded

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1dc00, 00:0b:6a:74:56:b8, IRQ 16.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 41e1.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:11.1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A]: no GSI

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Probing IDE interface ide0...

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hda: SAMSUNG SP0802N, ATA DISK drive

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdb: SAMSUNG SP2514N, ATA DISK drive

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Probing IDE interface ide1...

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdd: LITE-ON CD-RW SOHR-5239S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hda: max request size: 512KiB

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hda: cache flushes supported

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 >

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdb: max request size: 512KiB

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdb: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdb: cache flushes supported

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 < hdb5 hdb6 > hdb4

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io mem 0xdfffff00

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000e400

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e800

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000ec00

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0xC302

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat USB Mass Storage support registered.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat TCP cubic registered

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat NET: Registered protocol family 1

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat NET: Registered protocol family 10

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat NET: Registered protocol family 17

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Using IPI Shortcut mode

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input4

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Freeing unused kernel memory: 276k freed

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3 FS on hdb6, internal journal

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat Adding 538168k swap on /dev/hdb4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:538168k

Sep 19 16:05:08 xmat eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

Sep 19 16:05:17 xmat kdm: :0[2306]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user mat by (uid=0)

Sep 19 16:05:19 xmat eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Sep 19 16:05:25 xmat (mat-2470): uruchamianie (wersja 2.18.0.1), pid 2470, użytkownik "mat"

Sep 19 16:05:25 xmat (mat-2470): Uzyskano adres "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" do źródła konfiguracji tylko do odczytu na pozycji 0

Sep 19 16:05:25 xmat (mat-2470): Uzyskano adres "xml:readwrite:/home/mat/.gconf" do zapisywalnego źródła konfiguracji na pozycji 1

Sep 19 16:05:25 xmat (mat-2470): Uzyskano adres "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" do źródła konfiguracji tylko do odczytu na pozycji 2

Sep 19 16:06:19 xmat su[2534]: Successful su for root by mat

Sep 19 16:06:19 xmat su[2534]: + pts/0 mat:root

Sep 19 16:06:19 xmat su[2534]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by mat(uid=1000)

xmat mat # 

```

nie widze nic złego

Arfrever: "odkąd" pisze się łącznie.

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> mam odkąd mi sie włączac nie chcial (wina readahead-list)
> 
> logi:
> 
> ...
> ...

 Ani ja ;/ Pokaż jeszcze rc-update show

----------

## matiit

```
rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

              checkfs | boot                         

            checkroot | boot                         

                clock | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

                local |      default nonetwork       

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

            rmnologin | boot                         

              urandom | boot                         

                  xdm | boot 
```

----------

## timor

Kurde prawie nic tam nie masz. Próbowałeś przeinstalować baselayout?

----------

## matiit

tak

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> tak

 Mi się raed-ahead wywalał z baselayout2 ale nie pamiętam już co ja zrobiłem, że z powrotem wszystko ruszyło ;/

----------

## matiit

kurcze... ale priorytet to przywrócić spowrotem normalne wyłączanie  :Smile:  a nie readaheada (chociaz te jego 4s przy starcie też bym chciał odzyskać)

----------

## znal

 *timor wrote:*   

> Mi się raed-ahead wywalał z baselayout2 ale nie pamiętam już co ja zrobiłem, że z powrotem wszystko ruszyło ;/

 Miałem taki sam problem, co autor tematu.

baselayoyt2+readahead=zwis przy wyłączaniu

Pomogło chyba samo odmergowanie readaheada być może też reemergowanie baselayouta.

----------

## matiit

dobrze ( u mnie wystarczylo wywalić z bootu readahead=list i readahead-list-early) ale problem dotyczy WYŁĄCZANIA się.

----------

## timor

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> dobrze ( u mnie wystarczylo wywalić z bootu readahead=list i readahead-list-early) ale problem dotyczy WYŁĄCZANIA się.

 A którą wersję baselayouta masz? Może spróbuj z 2 lub jeśli masz 2 to wróc do 1.

----------

## matiit

Latest version installed: 2.0.0_rc4-r1

Spróbuje później z numerkiem niżej.

----------

